# Slimbox + Mootools



## oldputz1990 (3. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin fasziniert, was man mit Slimbox + Moontools alles machen kann.

Jetzt hätte ich die Frage, ob man das ganze noch ein Stück erweitern kann.

Ich möchte zu den Bildern Kommentare hinzufügen.
Kann ich das unter den Text "Image 1 of 4" irgentwo einbauen?

http://666kb.com/i/aqmdrw70wi290nids.jpg

Danke!


----------



## Gast170816 (24. August 2009)

Beim Link <a> noch einen title mit einfügen: title="deinTitel"


Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu Slimbox ("Lightbox-Klon"):

Wie kann ich die "next"- & "prev"-Buttons abschalten?

Ich dachte einfach in der slimbox.css lbNextLink {display: none}, aber so einfach scheint das nicht zu gehen und im js "display: none" an der Stelle mit den Buttons ging irgendwie auch nicht. Der Nutzer soll die Bildbox ´nämlich immer wieder zu machen, weil ich mehrere thematisch unterschiedliche Galerien auf einer Seite habe und ich nicht will, dass der Nutzer dann weiterschaltet und sich in eine andere themenfremde Galerie reinklickt.


----------



## Maik (24. August 2009)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu Slimbox ("Lightbox-Klon"):
> 
> Wie kann ich die "next"- & "prev"-Buttons abschalten?


Schau mal in den Script-Code von *slimbox.js*, der die Box-Struktur generiert.



Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Der Nutzer soll die Bildbox ´nämlich immer wieder zu machen, weil ich mehrere thematisch unterschiedliche Galerien auf einer Seite habe und ich nicht will, *dass der Nutzer dann weiterschaltet und sich in eine andere themenfremde Galerie reinklickt.*


Wie soll das denn gehen? Besitzen die einzelnen "Image-Sets" (Gallerien) etwa alle den gleichen Namen im rel-Attribut? 

Was Eure Fragen mit PHP zu tun haben sollen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, weshalb ich den leicht verstaubten Thread (Jahrgang '07) nachträglich  im JS-Forum unterbringe.

Und von "moontools" hab ich auch noch nie was gehört - dafür aber von "mootools" 

mfg Maik


----------



## Gast170816 (24. August 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Besitzen die einzelnen "Image-Sets" (Gallerien) etwa alle den gleichen Namen im rel-Attribut?



Ähm, äh...huch ja.
Da hab ich jetzt mal überall einen anderen Namen gemacht... Nu können meinetwegen auch die next-Buttons bleiben



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Was Eure Fragen mit PHP zu tun haben sollen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, weshalb ich den leicht verstaubten Thread (Jahrgang '07) nachträglich  im JS-Forum unterbringe.
> 
> Und von "moontools" hab ich auch noch nie was gehört - dafür aber von "mootools"


Stimmt. Bin ja nicht der Thread-Urheber, aber ich war auch zu schüchtern um klugzus***ern


----------

